# new to fantasy which army?



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

ok so i like some armies which 1 is good, and doesnt lose alot lol


Dark elves
Warriors of Chaos
Dwarfs

which will do good in little tournaments? thats not likely to get whiped out without a fight, i like warriors of chaos cause i hear they can do that and are hard to kill in games is this true ?

the problem is i can't collect every single army i want lol, that would take alot of money time and space...so if you have any suggestions that may be abl to help me well please let me know of em lol :biggrin:



PS- i wanna get this figured out so i can assemble and paint and be done a 1250 pt army atleast in the middle of december so i can take the rest of the time to practice with the store owner to figure the army out for a little christmas tournament, its on the same day as my b-day !!!!!!


kk i think i am going to go with dwarfs do to the fact that not many people around my area play em and i like the fact of ranged attack  and ill get some warriors to occupy the apposing team so my ranged attackers can mow them down with some heavy TLC!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos! They're Space Marines in Warhammer! And now that the Knights are 50% cheaper than before, they're probably the greatest deal for warhammer. Look at the month's white dwarf and if you got the money, buy the army deal. 3000 points of superior troops for 334 us dollars! You save 100 dollars!!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

which army do you like best? pick that one first.

WHFB is very balanced 

all those armies are comprible to eachother.

Dwarves are very ranged based, bunker them down they are gunna be impossible to kill

Chaos can take a beating

Dark Elves are like a glass cannon, play them right, they never lose, but they do break easier then the others.

I would say if you want survivalibility, get Dwarves or Warriors of Chaos, both will be very well defensive wise. 

if you want to kill everything fast, go dark elves. they use spears on their basic warriors, which you get 2 ranks attacking, rather then just your front rank. so you would end up with double the attacks, and if you play right, you can ahniliate enemy squads before they have a chance to hit you back.


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome thank you very much 


GWmaniac what is the army deal. 3000 points of superior troops... is it sold at GW if so is it that spear head? if so ive been told it is a waste for new players if i had a WoC army i would have bought but i do not 


Yeh i like dwarves and WoC the most though i just dont know if the dwarves would do good in combat if there are mostly distance based attackers, thats the thing i am worried about if i do Dwarves..but if i do WoC i know i can just get up in there faces and kill kill kill lol


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

n3wl1fe said:


> awesome thank you very much
> 
> 
> GWmaniac what is the army deal. 3000 points of superior troops... is it sold at GW if so is it that spear head? if so ive been told it is a waste for new players if i had a WoC army i would have bought but i do not
> ...


no no no no dont buy the spearhead. spearheads are only meant to get the minis a few weeks before they are released. they're not meant to make armies, just for some collecting, at most a teaser. here, follow this link:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1020054&prodId=prod1680004

it's well worth the money, and if you got the money, get it before the deal goes away. (didn't mean to boss you around on your new army choice:grin


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

the nice thing about dwarves is that they get march moves when other units don't, and have enough firepower to back up their advance. Yeah your opponent is going to get the charge, or might be able to stay away for a while, but when you catch him...


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

if you like any of those 3 more than the other 2, go for it regardless of how they play.

a couple of the battalion boxes and a basic character or two will be a solid start for either of them.

do you have/have access to the army books for each of those? may be a good idea to write a list up and post it, then let us help you refine it, then seeing which list you like the best before commiting to any large purchases

EDIT: just seen that you have pretty much decided on dwarfs.

they are actually very strong in combat as well as at range plus have decent armour, the balance is that they are slow and fairly expensive.

i think you will find them quite easy as a beginner as you almost completely ignore the magic phase which imo is the hardest phase. that can come later.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

drax has a very good point there, dwarfs are a very good (if slow) all-round force and if you are outnumbered (which you probally will be) don't deploy across the whole field, make a defense in one corner and blast your foe to bits with artillery before mashing them in CC when they get close enough. the only thing is that they don't have any cavalry whatsoever (except the gyrocopter) so if its cavalry you want, go with chaos or dark elves.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

you see, you were misled when Krythos said dwarfs are mostly ranged based, in fact they are very very powerful in CC, they have thick armor, and if equipped with gw's then can also beat the shit out of most cores (and some specials, and this is just the regular warrior). Dwarfs are an army that sets up in a corner and uses ranged attacks to make the other guys say: "well, I'm getting my ass blown off, i should get into CC, that will be better for me". then they get a gw to the face and lose. With the rune system their characters are crazy powerful. you could create a dwarf lord with a 0+ save and a 4+ ward save, str 5, 5 attacks, and ALWAYS attack first in CC, very nice. put this with even their basic troops having WS4, T4, and ld 9 and they wont be taking many casualties. Their major drawback (the reason I'm not starting a dwarf army) their strongest dudes are majorly expensive metal models. I'm not trying to make you go dwarfs, just telling you that Dwarfs really are great in CC as well as shooting, they get the best (almost) of both worlds. Their major failing is that they have no wizards, so you wont see any spell slinging. This is not to say you give up the magic phase and let spells destroy your troops, you will have so many ways of making enemy magic not work having no (true) wizards is not much of a problem.

WoC on the other hand are an army with almost no shooting at all. they are made to run up to the enemy and bash his face with a very large, very unwieldy flail. their lords are also THE tricked out pimps of warhammer, they run up and just with looking at you your main soldiers die, and by flicking you your powerful elite troops are swept away. They are also very versatile, being able to create infantry, or calvary army's, army's that are based on magic, or armies that are made for smashing 'eads. 

Dark elves were accurately described, of you know what your doing you will never lose, but make one mistake, even a tiny one, and you will most likely lose. They can be CC heavy, shooting heavy, Calvary heavy, really everything you want, but your troops have T3 and light armor, so they will die more than dwarfs and WoC.

Personally for someone who has never played i'd get WoC or dwarfs, much easier on beginers.


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

Dwarves have their strength in range. There was a mainly CC Dwarf player here, everyone would much rather face his CC army than his ranged army. Dwarves can fight in CC, they are not a Gaurd gunline that dies once the enemy hits them, its just they are strongest in their shooting abilities. While Chaos is the strongest in up front close combat hands down.

From what I know from my love of Dark Elves/Dark Eldar, they can actually be easier if you just start off with them. Because you won't be used to have resilient troops. Yeah you won't know the rules and the game overall as well, but if you don't start them your ground and best knowledge will be with resilient armies and it will influence the way you play with them.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion If you want to learn the rules while you play the Dwarf army would be your best bet as they are more forgiving when you make tactical errors added to this they cover the most part of the rules. They have access to all the different types of warmachines you are likely to face good basic shooting, good combat the only things rules wise you will miss out on is magical offence and skirmishers which means there are fewer weird and wonderful rules that will crop up that will throw your battleplan out the window. Chaos are a good second choice as you trade of magical offence for shooting and cavalry but chaos armys tend to be small and more limiting if you make errors. plus its 1 of the few armies I really detest as tactically there are only 2 real options, you charge forward your elite but small force in the face of enemy fire and any survivors either chop everything into little bits or bounce off and die.


----------

